# ED and Performance Center Delivery



## enkur (Oct 12, 2006)

Good point about ED customers not needing a vehicle overview again. I mean you already went through that in your ED and had time to drive around Europe, so theoretically there should be no question about your car other than the driving school/track/tour part of the PCD.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by IrvRobinson View Post
> 
> We knew when we pushed to make ED + PCD possible that not everyone would want or be willing to take part because of the extended wait time. But, at least the customer has the option and can make that decision for themselves instead of just being told it wasn't possible.
> ...


Now that's what I call customer service. Way to go BMW !!! That's what keeps me coming back.
Now here's an idea to take this one step further.....Make a sub forum for PCD and let someone from the PC moderate. How 'bout it, Jon/Bee ??


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Will we receive the US NAV DVD at the PC? What about the iPod cable? Anything else? I would guess I won't need more than about 30 minutes at the PC since I will have spent 3 days in my car while in Germany. An abbreviated delivery is OK with me.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

IrvRobinson said:


> Quote:
> I spoke with Danielle and there delivery date is scheduled approxiametely four weeks out from the vehicles ETA for Port Jersey. Those vehicles have to go through Customs and get any repairs made if needed before they are released to the trucking company and shipped to us. The extra wait time is going to be determined based on where the customer would have had the vehicle re-delivered. If they are in the North East, then it would add about 3 weeks to their wait. If they live in Florida, it would be almost the same amount of time.
> Jonathan Stribble
> BMW Product Specialist


Are you sure about the times for Florida deliveries? Somewhere I picked up the idea that ED's with a final Florida re-delivery arrived via the port of Jacksonville, not Jersey so I'd guess we'd end up with the same additional 3 week or so delay. Is that incorrect and in fact all East coast ED shipping goes through Jersey?


----------



## Eurocar (Dec 8, 2005)

I wonder if the bmwusa website is going to be updated to reflect the ED/PDC change? It still specifically says that ED cars are excluded.
http://www.bmwusa.com/bmwexperience/PerformanceCenter/faq.htm

Maybe this will be a bimmerfest exclusive since nobody else knows about it including most CA's (and the ones who do aren't too thrilled with the extra paper work).


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Eurocar said:


> I wonder if the bmwusa website is going to be updated to reflect the ED/PDC change? It still specifically says that ED cars are excluded.
> http://www.bmwusa.com/bmwexperience/PerformanceCenter/faq.htm
> 
> Maybe this will be a bimmerfest exclusive since nobody else knows about it including most CA's (and the ones who do aren't too thrilled with the extra paper work).


I don't know about that, I tell every one of my ED's about the PD "Re-Delivery" I think it's great!


----------

